# ONE SPOT LEFT!  Huge deer in Butts County



## holyrollerz (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Everyone,
We're looking for ONE more member for our club. We closely manage our bucks, and we have a lot of big ones. 

Please dont contact us if you like taking little bucks. We also have tons of turkey, and we enjoy putting down coyotes and bobcats, whenever we get the chance. 

Here are a few pics we collected on our 1,000 acres. It's just a few miles outside of Jackson, GA. We only have 8 guys, so there's tons of open land that hasn't been hunted in years. Price is $1,500 for the year. 

If you're interested, please call Joe Morgan: 770-757-1565


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks Andrew. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Feb 12, 2014)

pin in / pin out?


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 12, 2014)

jerkthetrigger said:


> pin in / pin out?



not sure what that means


----------



## Doubletrouble (Feb 12, 2014)

jerkthetrigger said:


> pin in / pin out?



I think he's asking do you have pin in / pin out For hunting spots


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 12, 2014)

oh, no.  We dont have a pin board.  We have a big map of the property, that shows the areas everyone claimed before the season starts.  During season, we all just communicate to each other about where we will be hunting that day.


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 12, 2014)

Andrew1972 said:


> Very good looking land. I just joined last weekend. I can't wait to hunt it.



The power lines that you claimed, was mine the past few years.  It's a big doe crossing.  And a few big bucks show up during rut.  There are already a few pines skinned on the edges.  

My brother in law also took a nice 10 pointer at the end of that road where the box stand is.  I think you got that spot too, right?  There's a big ditch just down the hill from that.  They traverse the edge of that ditch all the time.  Lots of horn trees.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello,

Do you have any facilities?

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 12, 2014)

There's an outhouse, but other than that, it's pretty primitive.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 12, 2014)

So no water or electric?


----------



## holyrollerz (Feb 12, 2014)

No. We bring our own water and generators.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like a great club.  Wish it were closer to me in Tallahassee.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## GODZHUNTER77 (Mar 1, 2014)

What are doe harvest rules and what about spouse and kids ? Thanks.


----------



## BadBoysInc (Mar 19, 2014)

Spot still left? Very interested


----------



## holyrollerz (Mar 20, 2014)

GODZHUNTER77 said:


> What are doe harvest rules and what about spouse and kids ? Thanks.



we dont have any doe harvest rules, other than the GA harvest limit. In the five years i've been in the club though, i've never seen any of our members take their limit.  We have one guy that took 6 does last year, but most of the guys only take 1 or 2 per year.


----------



## holyrollerz (Mar 20, 2014)

BadBoysInc said:


> Spot still left? Very interested



I think the spot is still left.  We've had 4 guys interested in the past week.  I pointed them all to Joe, our Pres, but I haven't talked to him for a few weeks.  Not sure if anyone followed through on calling him.

Give him a call...Joe Morgan: 770-757-1565


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 24, 2014)

Can you hunt an area that hasn't been claimed or are you stuck to only hunting the area that you claimed


----------



## holyrollerz (Mar 24, 2014)

Limbhanger2881 said:


> Can you hunt an area that hasn't been claimed or are you stuck to only hunting the area that you claimed



We require that everyone stay in their claimed areas, until after Thanksgiving.  After that, we can move around to unclaimed areas.


----------



## deerhunter33 (Jan 18, 2015)

*2015 openings*

any openings for 2015--if so please pm me--thanks ed


----------

